# 3 ply vs 2 ply knee sleeves



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

ive just recieved my odin 5xl knee sleeves from strength shop and i cant get them on,the mrs had to pull it on for me and it was so tight i feared that it was going to stop circulation so i took it off,should they be this tight?

the 5xl is the biggest they do which i find strange as i cant have the biggest legs out there,pretty gutted really as they seem great quality.would a 2 ply be more suited for a more comfy fit?

cheers guys


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Bigger oly means it's thicker, tighter and harder to get on. 3 ply IMO is about the same as some tightly wrapped knee wraps


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Cam93 said:


> Bigger oly means it's thicker, tighter and harder to get on. 3 ply IMO is about the same as some tightly wrapped knee wraps


i bought the odin package with some 3m wraps,bit gutted really about the sleeves to be honest as the quality seems great,the elbow sleeves only just fit too LOL


----------

